# HireVue Video Interview



## Sunshine62080 (Nov 8, 2020)

Go everybody!  😊I just completed and submitted my video application through HireVue and I was wondering if any of you put there did the same? I put in my application Friday evening. Just wanted to see if anyone knows about how long it takes to hear back from Target after doing the video interview. Any help would be so very appreciated! 😊😊😊


----------



## itsyonnie (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey! I was wondering the same thing. I also submitted my video interview Friday night, hoping to hear something on Monday. Also, what’s next after a virtual interview? Do they hire based on that or will a second in person interview be offered?


----------



## Lordisgood (Nov 8, 2020)

I didn’t have to do another interview. For me I did the HireVue video interview on Nov 2, they called 3 days later saying I got the job & asking if I accept. You’ll receive an email right after the call to go to your Workday account to confirm the job offer, then do a prescreenIng online (they give a link) & submit. The pre screen took 3 days to clear. You will also receive a job offer letter that will tell you when your 1st day/orientation is. My 1st day & orientation is on the same day (I start tomorrow!)


----------



## itsyonnie (Nov 10, 2020)

I just heard back today. I start next week!


----------



## MrT (Nov 10, 2020)

It can take a few days for someone to review your interview, usually they will call the same day but not always.  There is a lot of interviews to go through.  No second interview. You will get a phone call with the job offer, or an email to schedule a phone call i cant remember rn 😂, and then the email if you will accept.  Shouldnt be more then a week, but ASANTS.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 10, 2020)

Depends for what position you are applying and when that so Etl will be able to look at it. Normally we watch, decide and you get an email and hr will call.


----------

